
Bonfire chat extension makes Twitter feel a little more like Facebook - joshr
http://thenextweb.com/apps/2012/01/10/bonfire-chat-extension-makes-twitter-feel-a-little-more-like-facebook/?utm_source=HackerNews&utm_medium=share%2Bbutton&utm_content=Bonfire%20chat%20extension%20makes%20Twitter%20feel%20a%20little%20more%20like%20Facebook&utm_campaign=social%2Bmedia
======
chamtastic
+1 - I've been using this daily for a while now and it really makes Twitter a
much more connected experience. Seeing my friends pop up with those little
green lights is great and being able to talk to them in real time is so much
better than dealing with the PM lag.

------
poobah
Bonfire brings immediacy to Twitter... Like the previous commenter, the DM
system has always felt a bit clunky and badly thought out - Bonfire sort of
addresses that really well. Makes Twitter an even better real-time tool for
collaboration...

------
logicelf
Loving Bonfire - it's one of those "why didn't _they_ think of that" things
that fixes something that you didn't even realise was broken until someone
shows you how it _could_ work.

